# Allowing SNMP traffic through firewall



## nitink79 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a nms server in inside firewall which has virtual ip.I want to get statistics from a router lying outisde firewall using a snmp application in nms server.I have Cisco PIX as a firewall.I wanted a rule which allows the snmp udp traffic coming from nms server destined to the router to be allowed through firewall.The rule should use the virtual ip of the server and not the physical ip for which rule is already created and is working fine.Please let me the exact command to applied in firewall.


----------

